# Nirvana Blue Mystic



## bombbudpuffa

I couldn't ever find my scales. Don't ever use them so:confused2:. I got around 3 oz dry, maybe a lil less. She smells good, kind of like skunky pines. Tastes good, like sweet hash. No berry flavor or smell though folks. The buzz is very good. Real head/body mix. Numbing effect, could be used for pain. Very relaxing high but not a sleepy buzz(in moderation). 2 0r 3 bong tokes is enough. Anymore you're getting couchlocky, hungry and sleepy. The bottom of the plant was a lil more mature than the tops. I bagged these seperately. I smoke the tops during the day and bottom nugs at night. Good green overall. I would and am growing again.


----------



## Pot Belly

bombbudpuffa said:
			
		

> I would and am growing again.


 
*Bombbudpuffa........*

We would expect nothing less bro. Beautiful bud. (As I'm slathering all over the screen.) LOL


----------



## BSki8950

looks awesome... no berry flavor or smell though. I still would love to be hittin that stuff


----------



## MrPuffAlot

what method of drying and curing did you use? and for how long.

Looks great, roll a joint and choke for me..


----------



## Kupunakane

Sweeeet Stuff bro,
  Nice report, I keep trying to smoke my mouse so I better go roll something.
smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------



## MJ20

Looks sticky icky yummy.lol.How many plants did you have?


----------



## bombbudpuffa

> what method of drying and curing did you use


Built a dehydrator for drying and plastic baggies for the cure.





> How many plants did you have?


One!


----------



## maineharvest

Hey bbp is the blueberry strains like the purple strains where only some plants have that pheno where the buds change colors?  I have heard of people growing like ten seeds and maybe only two or three plants get the color in the buds. By the way nice looking nug!!


----------



## bombbudpuffa

I don't know MH but the only color on mine is green.


----------



## imsoborednow

Nice to hear a positive.....

Good result BBP...I hope mine do as well......:aok:

got 5 ,3 week old seedlings here....

Im a bit dissapointed that you didnt detect any berry taste though...

Thats half the reason for growing them....
the other reason,is the 'blue bud'. 
Not there either?...
I hope its like MH says,that at least some of mine will purple 'up'....


----------



## bombbudpuffa

Good luck, ISBN!


----------



## maineharvest

I have read that some of the blueberry strains actually have blue hues to them but I guess you didnt get that with your grow.


----------



## bigbudsbruddah

I must say that looks like sticky weed. It must get you ripped!  


Your my idol now. lol


----------



## Kupunakane

Hey there BBP, Always remember the story I told about the parents who have 5 sons. Two have dark brown hair, Two are blondes, and one is a red head. The parents remain static as do the offspring, but every time their is to be a genetic opportunity you might as well be shooting craps, although you do narrow the field by trial and error. With hard work and patience one can ultimitly produce a strain that is consistant. I think you should try this and get a strain named for yourself. That would be cool dude.
smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------



## Opencountry

I grow Blue mystic and love it. I use organic ferts and mine come out smelling like fruity blueberry every time. I did have one that was skunk but it was some killa skunk


----------



## mr. green

what about there skunk?


----------



## bluesmoke99

i know this thread is old... but how long did you veg that blue mystic for? how tall did it get?


----------



## TheKlonedRanger

Bluesmoke, I grew 2 blue mystics out about 6 months ago. Had some issues in veg so it went about 3 months veg time. I tied the snot out of them and pulled about 12 ounces off them combined. Total height when they were untied was over 5' tall. I really enjoyed the smoke, but it's all I've been smoking since I harvested it. It still is really good smoke even after only smoking this for months. 

Other people have had less luck. One grower here said his BM lacked any punch. Guess he just pulled a bad pheno?


----------



## Mutt

Got a cross I made with Blue Mystic. Just sprouted. only dusted a bud and got like 6 or 7 beans for fun.
Blue Mystic x K2 which is I guess
(Blueberry x Skunk) x (NL5 x WW) LOL
Some weird pheno variation in the batch of BM I got from Nirvana.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

> Some weird pheno variation in the batch of BM I got from Nirvana.



:yeahthat:

even though this is old thread Im sure Bomb will chime in..he was in my thread last week..

take care and be safe:bolt::bong:


----------



## bombbudpuffa

Wow...this is an old one. I cant remember much about the BM...that was around 5 yrs ago. Nirv strains are still worth the $ very much imo but you will get variation.


----------



## Vegs

The Blue Mystic strain from Nirvana is stable with not much variation. The only variation you'll see is sometimes a few will purple in you. I have a link to an old Blue Mystic grow journal. 

It's mold resistant and holds up well to nutrients and is very easy for novice growers.


----------

